# Spot the flaw...



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 11, 2020)

Ceci n'est pas une chopping board


----------



## Docb (Sep 11, 2020)

The bar code is for a tin of beans?


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 16, 2020)

Wasn't cut out for that!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 20, 2020)

Perhaps it is a board on which to chop wood though ?  Though why the hell Dunelm would be selling em, beats me.  I'd have thought B&Q or Screwfix  might be more likely.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 22, 2020)

It's not even like the airline packs of peanuts:  "May contain nuts".


----------



## Bloden (Sep 24, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> It's not even like the airline packs of peanuts:  "May contain nuts".


It’ll be cos peanuts aren’t nuts, they’re legumes...pedantic, moi?


----------



## trophywench (Sep 24, 2020)

That's precisely why they have to put the allergy warning on the packets.


----------

